# Guess her type



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a post from a blog on tumblr. Based on this post what do you think the person's type is?
_




"Have you ever dealt with people who try to be underhandedly condescending? Those people that make sly underhanded remarks at an attempt to get under your skin? As an attempt to make you feel inferior. It usually doesn’t work for me but its definitely something I’m made aware of once its done. I just think “oh this person is trying to be condescending or, trying to make me feel inferior somehow”. Its usually something I take in as an observation, but at the same time there are moments, although few, when these people’s attempts to make someone feel inferior irritate me to no end. Why? because alot of times the comment/remark was pointless, completely unnecessary. There was no need to even say it. The comment’s only purpose was to bring you down in someway. Now __ I read somewhere on tumblr, someone saying that “people on tumblr need to stop complaining about people being condescending…that when you think the person is being condescending that they are not in fact being condescending, that you are just a person with inferior feelings. While there are folks who exist with constant feelings of inferiority and because of that are in turn,hypersensitive to even the smallest remarks, condescending people do exist. There is a reason this word is in the dictionary, that this word “condescending ” exists, because these condescending people exist, those that make underhand remarks at an attempt to make another human being feel inferior in some way. _

_ It is my opinion that more often than not, its not that these people receiving condescending remarks are inferior but that these “condescending people” making these remarks, are in fact, the ones who, deep down, have feelings of inferiority. People who are truly confidant, emphasis on the word truly, do not feel the need to bring other people down, in some cheap attempt to stroke their own egos."

_


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

sounds like a hardcore INTP to me. it's a type that's most likely to make such an observation, and lay it out in such a way.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

INTP. Lot of writing but ultimately could have just done with the second paragraph, couldn't see an NTJ bothering with the rest of it.


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry but it is almost impossible to tell for sure. Too wordy for an INTP with some grammatical mistakes, almost certainly coming from an Introvert... The fact that it's written by a girl, makes it statistically less possible to be INTP (only 2% of females). I can't understand why people are so quick to type anyone INTP, it's one of the rarest types. Those remarks are indicative of low Fe. Any type could have low Fe, even the F-types (eg INFP) except the Fe dom/aux ones. Concluded, my guess is unhealthy Fi-dom.


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

It seems more INFP to me. An INTP would likely read this over and find the more blatant grammatical errors. I would find it hard to believe the writer was an NT.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It was basically at some point tl;dr to me. Boring and what was said seems to be value based. Notice the focus on feelings in general, especially how she feels about people like this. So definitely Fi. INFP then. I don't recognize much of what is being said as an INTP. It's not factually interesting and the entire text is made out of value statements.


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

LeaT said:


> what was said seems to be value based. Notice the focus on feelings in general, especially how she feels about people like this\QUOTE]
> 
> I did not notice a focus on feelings at all. When I read this post I processed it as an observation made by the author. The only thing that comes off to me as very value based is the last paragraph. Are you at all implying that INTPs don't have values?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LaBelleVie said:


> I did not notice a focus on feelings at all. When I read this post I processed it as an observation made by the author. The only thing that comes off to me as very value based is the last paragraph. Are you at all implying that INTPs don't have values?


No, I'm not implying INTPs don't have values, but I'd differentiate that to our _principles_. As an INTP with a moderately developed Fi I know very well that we can have values, but that text does not come across as something dissected using Ti but more so using Fi. 

Her entire argument is basically that people are jerks because they might try to put others down using snide remarks. It's based on feelings because it's about how it makes her (and others) feel. It's a value-judgement that people should stop being so snide. That has nothing to do with facts but more so about morals, ethics and general human behavior. 

The fact that she has several spelling and grammar errors in her text might indicate a poorly developed T as well (but I know that some INTPs don't give a damn so that's less of a clue to be quite honest), but the primary indicator that she at least in this extract relies on Fi is apparent because she talks about how some people violate her values rather than her principles. 

INTP principles usually revolve around violating our (logical) systems. Being factually incorrect is for example such a violation. Or making hypocritical statements. Then we feel the need to _correct_ _the facts_. That's Ti at work being interested in facts over feelings. However, what she wants to correct is _human behavior_, so that would indicate Fi. 

Other than that, the text also strongly speaks for Ne. It's in general coherent but not very well-structured and she writes lengthy sentences and often seems to go off-tangent and using superfluous words that would not be favored by sensors that like to be straight to the point.


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

coquelicot said:


> I can't understand why people are so quick to type anyone INTP, it's one of the rarest types. Those remarks are indicative of low Fe. Any type could have low Fe, even the F-types (eg INFP) except the Fe dom/aux ones. Concluded, my guess is unhealthy Fi-dom.


I agree on the remarks in her post being indicative of low Fe but the statistical data that exists regarding the percentage of INTP females do not entirely negate the possibility of the blogger being an INTP. Yes, any type could have low Fe, but isn't the opposite possible? An INTP with a higher than average Fe in comparison to the typical INTP?


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)

@LaBelleVie

I said that it is statistically _less likely. _Of course everything is possible. 

What I get in this case is not necessarily low Fe, but malfunctioning/immature Fe and a need for authenticity and honesty in social relationships which I'd personally connect to Fi. An INTP can indeed have a well-developed feeling side, but I don't see how that ties to your question. Examples: Einstein and Chomsky are two famous INTPs and renown humanitarians. On the contrary, Hitler, an INFJ played the role of humanity's greatest enemy and Curt Cobain, an INFP, had clear depressive and misanthropic tendencies.

All I'm saying is that you cannot judge a stranger's type based on MBTI _stereotypes_. Being quasi-misanthopic and antisocial does not necessarily make one an NT. Do not forget, there are many more factors that influence personality manifestation, such as psychiatric disorders, left/right brain hemisphere dominance, hormones, etc. 

PS. I really like your french user name


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Her entire argument is basically that people are jerks because they might try to put others down using snide remarks. It's based on feelings because it's about how it makes her (and others) feel. It's a value-judgement that people should stop being so snide. That has nothing to do with facts but more so about morals, ethics and general human behavior.


I suppose the argument I got from the post was that people who make condescending remarks may have low self esteem. Not that they are jerks who need to correct their behavior. I definitely agree with your comment about the text speaking strongly for Ne though.


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

coquelicot said:


> I said that it is statistically _less likely. _Of course everything is possible.
> 
> What I get in this case is not necessarily low Fe, but malfunctioning/immature Fe and a need for authenticity and honesty in social relationships which I'd personally connect to Fi. An INTP can indeed have a well-developed feeling side, but I don't see how that ties to your question. Examples: Einstein and Chomsky are two famous INTPs and renown humanitarians. On the contrary, Hitler, an INFJ played the role of humanity's greatest enemy and Curt Cobain, an INFP, had clear depressive and misanthropic tendencies.
> 
> All I'm saying is that you cannot judge a stranger's type based on MBTI _stereotypes_. Being quasi-misanthopic and antisocial does not necessarily make one an NT. Do not forget, there are many more factors that influence personality manifestation, such as psychiatric disorders, left/right brain hemisphere dominance, hormones, etc.


Thanks for clearing that up. Very insightful post!



> PS. I really like your french user name


Thank you


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LaBelleVie said:


> I suppose the argument I got from the post was that people who make condescending remarks may have low self esteem. Not that they are jerks who need to correct their behavior. I definitely agree with your comment about the text speaking strongly for Ne though.


But it's still not based on facts, she bases this on her values. You can't prove that people that make snide remarks all suffer from low self-esteem. That's not a factually correct statement and we run into the problem what a "snide remark" is as well. What someone might consider a factual statement might to somebody else be considered a snide remark. I for example often say things that I in retrospect realize hurt somebody else and was seem as a snide remark/criticism but I just wanted to be helpful. 

If she was using Ti she would've used facts to support her statement, perhaps referring to modern psychology and neurology among other things but she doesn't. Instead she focuses a lot on how she feels about people who make snide remarks and how she thinks other feel when receiving a snide remark and how those that give snide remarks feel.

If I would've been in her shoes as an INTP I would probably have formulated my argument something like this:



> I don't get why some people feel the need to be condescending as if they try to get under your skin? I don't really care or give much of a damn about them and what they do but their behavior really annoys me. It's just so _irrational_. A lot of things that they say make little sense to me and it seems so needless. It's as if they try to stroke their own ego by putting down others because that's the only way they can make sense of the world. Seriously, that's so sad. I feel sorry for them, poor sods._ I mean, there are so many other things that are more important than personal ego-stroking, right?_
> 
> I also read on Tumblr that people that are condescending really just suffer an inferiority complex themselves. I suppose that makes sense if you check up the meaning of the word "condescendence" in the dictionary. It's there with a reason. In the end I think that it's not the people that receive such treatment are the ones that suffer from an inferiority complex but those that condescend others are.
> 
> People who are confident in themselves would never feel the need to attempt such ego-stroking.


I think you can notice how my Ti causes me to create different formulations even though I tried to just rephrase what she's really saying. Notice the slightly more detached tone for instance and how I describe these people as irrational because I clearly perceive them as being controlled by their feelings. I added a bit at the end of the first paragraph because I think that bit was important, because my Ne ran ahead with me there and I decided to include it since it's a very good displayal of my Ti. Again notice how I imply that feelings are inferior and one should instead pursue intellectual interests. 

I also want to highlight something I missed but is important from the original text and that's the emphasis put on the word "true":


> _People who are *truly *confidant, emphasis on the word truly, do not feel the need to bring other people down, in some cheap attempt to stroke their own egos._


Fi-doms are very concerned with being true to oneself. It's important to them to both feel and appear as authentic to others. As an INTP I don't feel the need to put such great emphasis on the authentic self because to me the behavior of being condescending is irrational because it's driven by F rather than T. In other words I think their behavior could just easily be replaced by having such people persuing intellectual interests. In fact, I'm not even all that concerned about how they feel or why they act like they do. These are the shortest portions in my rewriting but in the original extract there's a lot of emphasis put on this particular feature.

That's probably why I initially went tl;dr when I read the extract because it was so clearly driven by values and feelings and I immediately lost interest reading because it wasn't intellectually stimulating to me reading it, being a Ti-dom. She didn't present any interesting facts or scientific connections to keep my Ti interested to support her case. Instead she focuses a lot on emotions and how this relates to human behavior.


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

@LeaT 

Okay, I see your point. I liked how you rephrased her argument with your own INTP thought process to explain your side to me. I would love to read the complete original extract if you still have it. Your intp version sounds more interesting to me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LaBelleVie said:


> @_LeaT_
> 
> Okay, I see your point. I liked how you rephrased her argument with your own INTP thought process to explain your side to me. I would love to read the complete original extract if you still have it. Your intp version sounds more interesting to me.


What complete extract? I just rewrote what you posted on the first page in the OP.


----------



## LaBelleVie (Jan 18, 2010)

LeaT said:


> These are the shortest portions in my rewriting but in the original extract there's a lot of emphasis put on this particular feature.


Nevermind. I misunderstood what you typed based on your comment above.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

It can also be an INTJ. Even I've made an observation like this. It depends on how the person reached this conclusion. INFP is also more plausible than INTP. INFJ is most likely, though.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

LaBelleVie said:


> This is a post from a blog on tumblr. Based on this post what do you think the person's type is?
> _
> 
> 
> ...


She writes with Fe undertones. I think it's pretty high up in her stack, but she might not be an Fe dom. I'm calling this INFJ.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

INFP. 

I mean, she's on Tumblr.


----------

